

Ask HN: Intro to SharePoint/SharePoint Designer books - jrwoodruff

Recently my workplace made the decision to use MS SharePoint for all of our intranet sites. It's been purchased, installed and been half-implemented by 1 or 2 departments. My team has now been given the task of becoming SharePoint experts to fully implement it for the IT department and to lead the (16 or so) other departments going forward.<p>Trouble is, we know nothing about SharePoint. My team is mostly content-side, and we're not looking to create a super-custom site at the moment, but we really don't want to use the pre-made MS templates either.<p>We just need to get a handle on SharePoint's architecture, a good guide on customizing site look and feel, and how to best manage SharePoint's myriad WebParts and collaboration tools.<p>Any books/advice/sites you can point me at is much appreciated.
======
ScottWhigham
I'll do a self-plug here - we have SharePoint 2007 admin training online @
<http://www.learnitfirst.com/Course/225/SharePoint-2007.aspx>. We have a
relatively smaller number of user-based videos though so it may not be what
you need. Hit me offline and I can give you a free subscription for one user.

~~~
jrwoodruff
No shame there. I'll take you up on that offer, e-mailing you now. Thank you!!

